# Elu MOF96 - good buy?



## SteveP (Jan 24, 2009)

I've a question that unfortunately may need a pretty quick answer and I've posted this in my first post on the intro forum.

The question is; there's a secondhand Elu MOF96 router for sale but I can't decide whether it's a good buy. It looks like it's in reasonable condition, but probably been sat in a shed or garage for a while. The seller claims it is in good working order and it's offered at £69 (or best offer). The trouble is, the sale will end in just over one hour (10.45 GMT).

I'm sure I've read elsewhere that this router is considered to be a very good one and that it has soft start. I'd have to pay £15 postage, bringing the total up to a max of £85.










Photo above, but does that sound like a good deal?


----------



## andrewmo (Oct 24, 2005)

This reply may well be too late but could be useful if anyone else is interested in the MOF96.
The MOF96 ceased production around 10years ago but the modern equivalent is the Trend T5 (basically exactly the same design). The MOF96 was like the industry standard 1/4" router in europe so you couldn't go wrong buying one as it would work with most commercial jigs. The T5 can be bought new with edge guide, trammel and guide bush for around £150.
Andrew


----------

